#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-02
* Madpilot changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel! Welcome! | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | WikiPage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Happy Election Day - get out and vote if you haven't already!
<BluesKaj> howdy
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Hiya
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around
<genii-around> Probably here is better to discuss Canadian politics... ;)
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Next to where I live is a voting station, so I'll be casting mine after i leave work tonight.
<BluesKaj> genii-around, well, I like to educate americans that there real democracies in the world besides theirs :)
<genii-around> Heh
<bregma> I voted at an advanced pool because I'm out of the country for a couple of weeks
<bregma> uh, an advanced poll -- the election pool is something else
<BluesKaj> bregma, where you lacted ?
<BluesKaj> located
<genii-around> dscassel: Mornin' !
<bregma> I'm in Budapest right now, getting ready for UDS
<genii-around> Cool
<BluesKaj> we were gonna book a trip the UK to visit our daughter , but she decided to return to Toronto before the "wedding" due to the cheap flights
<bregma> polls at home close at 2:00 AM local time here, I won't know the exciting results of the election until I wake up tomorrow morning
<BluesKaj> ok bregma , neat , and where do live when you're in Canada
<dscassel> Morning, genii-around :)
<bregma> I live in the bush a half hour outside of Perth, Ontario
<dscassel> That's two ubuntu-ca people I know of at UDS. :D
<dscassel> bregma: let us know how it goes. :)
<BluesKaj> right bregma , I'm also close to the bush , a small town west of Sudbury called Espanola ...googe earth went thru here and photo'd the worst parts of the town.for the street view..really disappointing :(
<BluesKaj> our mayor was really pi**ed :)
<BluesKaj> UDS eh, I imagine there's gonna be some lively discussion over Unity vs Gnome as default on ubuntu 11.04
<genii-around> dscassel: Incidentally I made a tarball of the pics my gf took at the party, somewhere around 56M, want me to send them anywhere?
 * BluesKaj prefers KDE so I'm safe
<BluesKaj> sort of
<dscassel> genii-around: Yeah. If you could dump them on a webserver or something somewhere, that'd be great.
<genii-around> I'll see what I can do
<BluesKaj> !dropbox
<BluesKaj> wish i could get the moto driver to work with my phone , but so far i can't seem to make it work...errors out .The phone is recognized, it just doesn't access the phones files
<BluesKaj> no biggie tho the W7 pc dls the photos without a prob
 * genii-around makes more delicious coffee
<genii-around> !ping
<lubotu1> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<genii-around> Hm
<BluesKaj> oh so we have an exclusive #kubuntu-ca chat ...Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited ...oh my, must be special  :)
<genii-around> Darned Californians!
<BluesKaj> yeah . -LA would b better
<BluesKaj> or lala :)
<genii-around> BluesKaj: It forwards to this channel, apparently
<IdleOne> part this channel and join #kubuntu-ca
<IdleOne> yup
<dscassel> Is there really so much Gnome chatter in here that we need to split? :)
<genii-around> dscassel: Anything usable in that bunch of horrible pics? ;)
<staticsafe> genii-around: mind sharing that tarball of photos?
<genii-around> staticsafe: Give me a couple minutes
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-03
<genii-around> staticsafe: http://208.124.172.82:81/~mike/   the bottom file of natty-pics.tar.gz is a tarball of all the individual shots on that page
<staticsafe> genii-around: thanks!
<genii-around> np
<genii-around> staticsafe: This is coming off a box in my office so may be slow d/l
<staticsafe> genii-around: that's fine
<staticsafe> im putting it on my dropbox's public folder if anyone else needs it
<KombuchaKip> http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canadavotes2011/map/fullscreen.html
<genii-around> staticsafe: You manage to get those pics?
<staticsafe> genii-around: yep
<genii-around> staticsafe: Cool. Apologize in advance, most are horrible
<staticsafe> heh np
* Madpilot changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel! Welcome! | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | WikiPage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings
<dscassel> Thanks, Madpilot.
<Madpilot> hey, no problem. I added the Election Day note last night; call it my token get-out-the-vote effort
<Madpilot> an interesting election, too
<dscassel> That it was.
<Madpilot> My riding has a most unique MP. Quite stoked.
<dscassel> You're in Saanich Gulf Islands?
<dscassel> Congrats. :)
<Madpilot> I am. A very cool moment. (plus, the Con incumbent was... meh.)
<dscassel> I was kinda hoping Emma Jane would do well in Bruce Grey Owen Sound, but in the end, she didn't even place.
<dscassel> Which is sad.  It would have been cool to have an Ubuntu member in parliament.
<Madpilot> that would be awesome. Still, May convincingly beat Lunn. I'm actually surprised at how big her majority is.
<Madpilot> I suspect a lot of swing voters thought about it and said something to the effect of, "Fuck it, let's make some history" or words to that effect :)
<dscassel> I respect that as motivation. :)
<Madpilot> and I see the CBC has finally stopped describing her party as "OTHR" now. Congratulations on finding the green pixels, CBC.
<hypatia> haha.  recycled pixels for everyone!
<dscassel> Hi, hypatia :)
<Madpilot> hi hypatia
<hypatia> sup!
<dscassel> hypatia: Are you going to mini-Maker Faire this weekend, or packing for Budapest?
<hypatia> dscassel: packing for moving to ottawa on friday, and flying to budapest... saturday
<hypatia> :s
<dscassel> Ah, busy weekend.
<hypatia> yeah, seriously
<Madpilot> so go flat out for a day or three then sleep on the plane?
<hypatia> Madpilot: basically!
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel , how's things ?
<dscassel> Kind of depressing, but I'm getting over it. ^^;
<dscassel> I'll refrain from littering the place with politics. :P
<dscassel> Otherwise, I am very tired.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I was up late, not much energy today either
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-04
<genii-around> Woo Tampa Bay!
 * genii-around tunes into the Canucks game now\\
<ball> GO CANUCKS!
<genii-around> Vancouver-Tampa would be an interesting Cup series
<genii-around> Gah, Preds first blood
<genii-around> Yay, Canucks tied it up
<ball> :-)
<genii-around> Bleh. Tied 2-2 with 5:02 left
<genii-around> Last minute of regulation
<genii-around> OT
<genii-around> Hm. Coffee or beer, coffee or beer. My eternal dilemma.
<IdleOne> beer flavoured coffee
<IdleOne> or
<IdleOne> whisky flavoured coffee
<genii-around> Hm. I have rum. So coffee it will be, and a small splash!
<IdleOne> small splash of coffee?
<IdleOne> :P
<genii-around> Well, pretty much 50/50 actually
<IdleOne> hehe
<genii-around> Bleh this game looks like it's going to be another gruelling long OT nightmare
 * genii-around tries to stay awake
<genii-around> YAY CANUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<genii-around> Finally ... ;)
<s-fox> o/
<s-fox> Hello.
<staticsafe> morning s-fox
<s-fox> Hello staticsafe . How are you?
<staticsafe> s-fox: heh, a little groggy, just woke up
<s-fox> Ah,  best get some coffee ;)
<dscassel> Morning, folks.
<dscassel> Open chat with sabdfl (that's Mark Shuttleworth) in #ubuntu-classroom in about 15 minutes, if you're interested.
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<BluesKaj> dscassel, it couold be if it wasn't for all his filter flunkies dodging most of the real questions ... mainly full of vague generalities anyway
<BluesKaj> dscassel, so unfortunately my experience with the classroom hasn't been very positive
<BluesKaj> but I'l try again
<BluesKaj> dscassel,  my question is being filtered ...cannot send to channel ..heh
<genii-around> BluesKaj: You're asking the Q in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ?
<BluesKaj> in #ubuntu-classromm
<BluesKaj> #ubuntu-classroom even
<dscassel> Yeah, you need to ask questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat.
<genii-around> Hm "rolling releases are a very interesting concept"
<genii-around> BluesKaj: You ask questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat, prefaced with QUESTION: or Question:   and then the bot grabs them, sorts them, etc, then the person responds to the Q in #ubuntu-classroom
<BluesKaj> that's dumb
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Prevents the channel in which replies are being made from being spammed
<dscassel> It would be insanity to just have everybody in the one channel.
<dscassel> Downside of doing these things in IRC.
<genii-around> Yup
<dscassel> There's a tool called Lernid that's supposed to make the process easier.
<dscassel> But I don't think it's being developed anymore.
<BluesKaj> dscassel, well they filter a lot of questions anyway ...fewer questions are answered than asked by a large mrgin
<bregma> when you're running a session, you get really busy
<bregma> and really stressed
<bregma> but when I ran a session a couple weeks ago, I got all the questions answered
<dscassel> Mark's a bit of a special case. There's no way he could answer everything.
<dscassel> BluesKaj: There's also things like Ubuntu Developer Week, where you can ask questions of lesser Ubuntu people.
<dscassel> Not quite as exciting, but you probably stand a better chance of getting an aswer.
<dscassel> I can always use help getting the word out about these things. :)
<BluesKaj> well dscassel I asked a specific kde wifi driver/knwtwork manager question and of course it was passed over :)
<genii-around> Thats more like a tech support Q though
<dscassel> Yeah, Mark's a big picture kind of guy. :)
<dscassel> Something about the status of the kubuntu project or Canonical embracing Qt would probably work better.
<BluesKaj> yeah, vague general stuff...really, who cares ..it doesn't do anything
<dscassel> If you want it to *do* something, participate in UDS. :)
<BluesKaj> dscassel, sure ..asking for a kde classroom ...is that too much to ask ? :)
<BluesKaj> ubuntu generalities doesn't do much for KDE
<dscassel> This is a participatory, volunteer culture. If you want to see something done, the best way is to do it yourself. :)
 * dscassel wouldn't be here otherwise...
<BluesKaj> bah dscassel , that's a bit disingenuous , do it yourself ..c'mon now that's not a fair answer
<dscassel> It isn't? :)
<genii-around> dscassel: BTW, stuck an Ubuntu Canada pin on my netbook case, had already 3-4 questions about it in only a couple days
<dscassel> That's kinda what the open source community's all about. Scratch your own itch.
<dscassel> genii-around: Awesome. :D
<BluesKaj> dscassel, if you have the means to scratch, yes, to follow your analogy
<dscassel> BluesKaj: That's why Linux has always struggled to cater to non-technical users.
<dscassel> Ubuntu's come some way in rectifying that...
<dscassel> mostly by creating this community infrastructure.
<dscassel> But even that takes work.  It doesn't come for free.
<BluesKaj> all I asked for was a KDE classroom ... but gnome rules
<dscassel> Fortunately, most people can contibute on the community side...
<dscassel> You mean an IRC channel?
<dscassel> Or sessions in developer week?
<dscassel> Anybody can do classroom sessions. Although there's a limited amount of space in the designated weeks.
<dscassel> But there's no reason someone couldn't start a Kbuntu week.
<dscassel> And round up a bunch of smart and knowledgeable Kubuntu people to do sessions.
 * genii-around thinks about jabbity-jabbing J Riddell
<dscassel> Like txwikinger  :)
<BluesKaj> dscassel, no a classroom for kde users similar to the ubuntu-classroom , that's all and we don't need mark sd , just some knowledgeable ppl to help us help
<dscassel> You can start a new channel. That's not a big deal. But ubuntu-classroom sits idle most of the time.
<dscassel> And there's already infrastructure to support it. So why not use that?
<genii-around> Right now actually, the instructor for next topic in -classroom did not show. Anyone could volunteer to fill the spot with something Kubuntu related, but no one is stepping up
<BluesKaj> NM, this is a waste of time ..
<dscassel> BluesKaj: txwikinger is on the community council for kubuntu-de.  There are people around who can help make these things happen. But it may take more to see it happen than just float the idea, is all I'm saying.
<BluesKaj> dscassel, yes understood , it would be beneficial to ppl like me who need technical expertise in kde rather than learning from the few volunteers who actually give of their time and knowledge in #kubuntu
<BluesKaj> stuff to do ...BBL
<s-fox> TTFN
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-05
<dscassel> Morning, all.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<genii-around> Hm. Perhaps "does not kompute"
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-06
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
 * genii-around makes more coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-07
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-08
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-30
<dscassel> azend: You need to "push" the side of the screen now (it's a feature!)
<bregma> yes!  taxes done and filed!
<dscassel> Ugh, still hafta do taxes.
<dscassel> I am owed, so it's not a big deal. Except for it being money I could have in my bank account instead of the gov't's.
<willwh> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pnhechapfaindjhompbnflcldabbghjo
<willwh> it's pretty sweet :)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-02
<Chat6834> Hey guys
<mimcpher> Chat6834: Hello!
<dscassel> CDs have shipped from the Netherlands!
<mimcpher> CDs! Yay!
<s-fox> hello starcraftman
<s-fox> IRC bypass :D
 * starcraftman waves
 * starcraftman forgot
<s-fox> you forgot to identify too, lol
<starcraftman> s-fox: Naw, can't remember my dang password, it's not one of my usual. I have too many.
<starcraftman> s-fox: will verify on my server machine later
<s-fox> so, what is the french for "o rly"
<s-fox> ;)
<starcraftman> lol
<s-fox> From what I read you said it wasn't french
 * s-fox has been practising a lot 
<starcraftman> not really, in so far as o rly represents surprise in a sarcastic way I suppose it would be "Vraiment?"
<starcraftman> though it somewhat lacks the absolute sarcastic undertones o rly has attained.
<starcraftman> s-fox: not so exciting huh? So how ya been?
<s-fox> Well, I turned down 2 job offers... crazy i know
<starcraftman> s-fox: very. They weren't any good?
<s-fox> I got offered a teaching position at a school in Korea. They offered me the job, but after I spoke with some of the other foreign language teachers they advised a stay away from the school. They are actively looking elsewhere too and just seeing out their contracts
<s-fox> Main issue seems to be concerned with honouring the salary agreement.
<s-fox> The other job offer, I had 2 interviews and a test but I got "bad vibes" from the people I'd be working with. A lot of negative atmosphere going on.
<s-fox> ^ starcraftman
<starcraftman> s-fox: I see, didn't seem trustworthy? Too competetive?
<s-fox> No, more like doom and gloom
<starcraftman> ah, definitely not good. Don't wanna be depressed for 8 hours a day or more.
<s-fox> mauvaise humeur ?
<starcraftman> s-fox: Oui, c'est plutot ce que tu veux dire.
<starcraftman> s-fox: You still trying to emigrate to Canada?
<s-fox> starcraftman,  emigrate to anywhere but here would apply ;)
<starcraftman> s-fox: right right, you emigrate from, immigrate to.
<s-fox> Not a bad stab at french. It was a guess ;) lol
<s-fox> But yes, I need to get away
<s-fox> The British are driving me insane
<starcraftman> My dad always said it was the water...
<s-fox> I was back in Paris earlier this year for a long weekend. It was a good escape
<starcraftman> s-fox: something in particular turning you off? Or just want a change?
<s-fox> I am not sure, perhaps the mannerisms ?
<starcraftman> I see, well it can be the case. Debugging a little bit of android code in btw, why I'm a little quiet.
<s-fox> Have fun, I am dooing some work with python
<starcraftman> Ah ok, we'll I'll try to be on later if your still up :)
<starcraftman> s-fox: adios seniorita fox!
<s-fox> He says goodbye in Spanish. Haha
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-06
<dscassel> Jeruvy: Re: raymound, I sympathize, but the mailing list is intended to be a support channel.
<dscassel> Although he does post off-topic crap from time to time, I Don't think his recent posts qualify.
<FiReSTaRT> hey darcy
<FiReSTaRT> i haven't had the spare time to really look at the mailing list but i do remember lots of mail coming in from raymond.. what happened there?
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: Jeruvy sent a email to Raymond off-list asking him to ease up on posts not related to the Ubuntu community in Canada.
<FiReSTaRT> ahh ok.. the mailing list has a purpose.. forums and the irc (off-topic channels or less formal communities) are better for OT stuff
<dscassel> Raymond replied *on*-list with a "I thought the list was for getting help"
<dscassel> And, like I said, it *is* as support list.  But yeah, Raymond kinda gets on my nerves too, sometimes.
<FiReSTaRT> it is for getting help as long as it's ON TOPIC
<dscassel> Yeah. And he has been, for the most part.
<FiReSTaRT> ok good, so the issue has been resolved?
<dscassel> There's occasional off-topic stuff (like what Microsoft is doing), but I think that tends to be Chris more than raymond.
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: Well, no.  I should probably write an email to the list saying what I believe to be off-topic and on-.  Since I'm moderator and all.
<dscassel> But otherwise, yeah.
<FiReSTaRT> not a bad idea at all and that's gonna be something i'll make the time for reading :)
<FiReSTaRT> btw have you tried playing with cinnamon? not a bad little de at all.. yeah a few bugs and glitches, but it sure beats gs and u :)
<dscassel> One of the guys at the release party was using it so I saw it.
<FiReSTaRT> once they squash a few bugs i see pressure to release CUbuntu in the cards :)
<dscassel> *shrug*, I like unity, m'self.  I've never been a fan of the win95 UI paradigm.
<FiReSTaRT> since the early days, i'
<FiReSTaRT> i've always had my things organized, so i got well-adjusted to wimp
<FiReSTaRT> switching over to the tablet paradigm took the carpet right from under me
<dscassel> But I was an Amiga user.  I came to WIndows reluctantly around '99.
<FiReSTaRT> i know that tablets and appliances are the fastest growing segment and why mark would wanna cater to them
<FiReSTaRT> i left dos kicking and screaming lol
<dscassel> I don't see unity as a tablet UI, particularly as keyboard shortcuts are so prominent and central (even if they do keep changing them. :/)
<FiReSTaRT> clem did a pretty decent job with mgse so it had the right amount of keyboard and mouse use to maintain the workflow
<FiReSTaRT> but didn't like chasing after the gnome hippies' so he decided to fork it... not a bad idea at all, especially if he can steal some of their more competent devs
<dscassel> He's doing something people want and like, so more power to him, really.
<dscassel> That's what free software's all about.
<FiReSTaRT> exactly... and i don't bash people for liking unity... everybody has their own way of doing things and that's what's so great about floss
<FiReSTaRT> got a need? you're free to scratch the itch :)
<FiReSTaRT> what i'm not so sure about is that they'
<FiReSTaRT> re considering switching over from ubuntu to debian base
<FiReSTaRT> yes, better stability, but hardware  support would be slow in coming
<dscassel> I'm sure basing a distro off Ubuntu has gotten to be a pain.  A lot of stuff is being touched now in a 6 month cycle.
<dscassel> Hopefully that'll improve now that Ubuntu people are off working in unity or whatever, but I probably wouldn't be so optimistic if i was maintaining a derivitive distro.
<FiReSTaRT> ubuntu has historically had an aggressive dev schedule, which is not a bad thing as long as the LTS editions were kept rock solid. sadly, my favourite ubuntu releases haven't been lts
<FiReSTaRT> and there was too much new stuff released into the lts and then there was the scramble to hunt the bugs
<dscassel> Time will tell, but I'm pretty impressed with 12.04 so far.
<FiReSTaRT> i had trouble installing the lubuntu version in virtual box... the install process kept crashing the virtual appliance for some reason
<FiReSTaRT> and i REALLY wanted to switch to it (just need a virtual appliance to connect to the vpn, run terminal, run twinkle, run nx)d
<FiReSTaRT> cross out the "d" at the end :P
<FiReSTaRT> my current appliance is running maverick and i'd like something i can update
<FiReSTaRT> my buddy told me the 32bit version should be more stable and less buggy but the 32bit nx client has some issues, i forget what they were, but i couldn't work with it
<FiReSTaRT> btw any idea if they made xubuntu more gtk theme-friendly?
<dscassel> No idea.  I wasn't even aware there were problems. What doesn't work?
<FiReSTaRT> ok, initially i was running mint (lisa) with xfce installed.. had a few dark gtk themes that i liked, so i installed them and used them normally
<FiReSTaRT> then i figured, since i'm already using xfce, why not just go with xubuntu
<FiReSTaRT> also keeps less junk installed on my system
<FiReSTaRT> for some reason, now i forget, whether it completely failed to recognize them or just didn't display everything properly
<FiReSTaRT> but they were completely unuseable
<FiReSTaRT> the only thing i haven't tried was installing another ubuntu release like kubuntu (worked resonably nicely in 11.10), lubuntu or regular, installing xfce on top of it and testing the themes
<FiReSTaRT> brb stepping out for a smoke :)
<FiReSTaRT> back
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-29
<SergioMeneses> dscassel, congrats about you reapproval :D
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-30
<BobJonkman> ping genii-around!
<BobJonkman> I'm going AFK in a bit, but I wondered if you had any pics of the release party. If so, I'd like to add them to http://pix.ie/ubuntuca
<genii-around> BobJonkman: I didn't take any pictures but Sammy or some of the other FreeGeek people may have ...
<BobJonkman> That's too bad.
<BobJonkman> Is still still a valid ID for you? genii = http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x9E4DC09A&fingerprint=on
<genii-around> No, unfortunately :(
<BobJonkman> Too bad...  It looked a little sparse, signature-wise.
<BobJonkman> Anyway, sorry to ping and dash, but I'm picking up my son from Uni today.
<genii-around> I had to make a new one recently so I could scp to ubuntu.com
<BobJonkman> Someday we should have a keysigning party
 * BobJonkman is now going AFK for the rest of the day.  Bye all!
#ubuntu-ca 2013-05-03
<mcpherrin> oh hi there.
<BobJonkman> O hai.
<BobJonkman> Did I wake someone up?
<mcpherrin> wake up?
<mcpherrin> it's not even 3am yet ;)
<BobJonkman> True dat
<BobJonkman> I was just bopping through the tab on Pidgin, landed on #kwartzlab for a few secs, then saw you pop up here
<mcpherrin> Portal for linux just came out
<mcpherrin> I've already played on windows, but good to see the library of good games increase
<BobJonkman> Is that one of the Steam games>
<mcpherrin> yep
<mcpherrin> but we already had super hexagon, and that's the one true game.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-05-04
<BobJonkman1> azend, ping!
<BobJonkman1> I'm curious if Diyode is an accessible location, eg. for a wheelchair or someone who has trouble with steps...
<azend> BobJonkman1: pong!
<BobJonkman1> Hiya!
<azend> Diyode is a single floor place
<BobJonkman1> Similar to Kwartzlab?
<azend> we have a few different heights of floor in floor ( mostly lips ) but can be easily gotten over with a little patience and/or help
<azend> of floor
<azend> I think it's about 6 inches difference max
<azend> I've driven an electric wheelchair through the entire place without any problems
<azend> through door ways and everything
<azend> worst comes to worst we just make shift a ramp and all is good
<BobJonkman1> Great!  I'm asking for Nina, whom you might have met at the KW release party.  She had a bit of trouble with the one step at the front door.  A flight of stairs would be a no-go for her.
<azend> I don't think I've met her but there shouldn't be any issues
<azend> I'm thinking of doing a little demo session during the event to show what people are doing with Ubuntu and linux based operating systems
<BobJonkman1> Actually, small lips might offer more of a tripping hazard than a full step, but we'll deal with that if she comes to the release party
<BobJonkman1> Sounds great!
<azend> I'm in the process of lining up a couple of people to do some to do the demos
<azend> Can you think of anyone off hand that might be interested?
<BobJonkman1> interested in doing demos?
<azend> yes
<BobJonkman1> I could show you what I've been doing with the Watcamp calendar. People were somewhat interested in KW...
<BobJonkman1> But your best bet is to ask on the ubuntu-ca mailing list
<azend> Perhaps
<azend> I'm not sure how effective that would be for this specific task but I could try it
<azend> We should get David M. Pelly to do a talk on why Ubuntu sucks :)
<azend> Kind of like Bryan Lunduke's Why Linux Sucks
<azend> BobJonkman1: Thanks for sending out a reminder on the list about my event
<azend> It reminded me about my event :)
<BobJonkman1> :D
<BobJonkman1> I'll send out another reminder next week, and put something on Identi.ca/Twitter too
* BobJonkman1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 23 May 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
#ubuntu-ca 2014-04-30
<Seven_Six_Two> can anyone with an iphone test top menu on lolug.ca please?
#ubuntu-ca 2014-05-03
<azend|vps>  Herro
<azend|vps> BobJonkman: long time no see
<azend|vps> :)
<BobJonkman> Hi azend|vps
#ubuntu-ca 2015-04-29
<ohmbase> anyone else get an email saying that we aren't active enough?
<genii> ohmbase: We made a decision not to renew. We don't have enough people with enough time to devote to it right now, and most members are disenchanted with lack of support from Canonical anyhow.
<ohmbase> fair enough
<ohmbase> also never did get a chance to float the idea of starting a LUG  at the key signing party here in tbay... the party was such a gongshow
<ohmbase> we hit 8+ showstopper bugs on ubuntu (+one each on debian and windows).  took 3 of us an hour to get a single signature to work >_>
<genii> If there's enough motivated people later on, and maybe Canonical starts helping a bit more with holding events and supporting their LoCos, we can always re-apply.
#ubuntu-ca 2015-05-01
<azend|vps> Hey
#ubuntu-ca 2017-05-02
<Seven_Six_Two> I think I have an email address, but that's it
<Seven_Six_Two> oh wait, this was a while ago...oops
